# FAKE BRITISH DRAGON BOLDENONE AND TESTOFORT ENTHATHE



## predator2006 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi

I need some help, i have some boldenone with a green top saying "Tear flip up", it was manufactured in 2005, and was wondeing some BD Boldenone have the logo on the top of the lid, now do i have fake BD bold? The Boldabol is also in little larger writing then the rest of the bottle.

I bought this bottle in early 2006 when there was not much fake BD stuff going aroung or i am being to para.

Another question was that i have loads of Testofort Enthanathe made from Pilvia (Pakistan), now when i taste the test on my tounge it tastes of peanut butter and also it smells of peanut butter, have i been scammed agin?

Please help guys.

Thanks alot.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

post up a picture mate so we can help you out more


----------



## predator2006 (Mar 12, 2007)

i cant get a pic at the moment, but from what i have written before, do u think the gear sounds real? sorry you havent got much to go on, but i started my cycle today and have been researching and am in doubt now that its fake.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Mate.

Any reason why you need to ask this question? Did you not trust the person you origionally purchased it from? If not, why did you get it from them?

BD was just as heavily faked in early 2006, as it is now, although the quality of the fakes now-a-days are better.

As for the taste, couldnt help you there mate, never eaten it before.

Is there a batch number or anything on the bottle?


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm using some BD Boldabol, so if you could post some pics at least I could let you knwo if it looks the same as mine ! Mine had a very distinctive oil smell can't say i've tasted it though !

I'll check my bottle tonight & I just got a new cam phone so I'll get some pics for you too compare.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Was the guy a registered BD stockist mate....if not be wary...


----------



## predator2006 (Mar 12, 2007)

thanks for the feedback guys, wot im going to do is take photos of the bottles and packaging and post them up tomorow and that will be more easier for you guys to have a look at and check if there fake or not?

thanks guys


----------



## predator2006 (Mar 12, 2007)

GUYS

i Will be posting th epictures of the british dragon boldenone and the testofort enthathe tonight, so please look out for them and let me know if they are fake.

thanks


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey Pred,

I'll take some later too of mine if i remember !


----------



## predator2006 (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey Guys

I have attached a folder for you to have a look at, the following photos are of:

1) British Dragon Boldenone

2) Testofort Enthanthe (PAliva, Pakistan)

3) CLP EQ 250

4) CLP Test Enthate

Please can you tell me if this gear is fake or not?

Much appreciated and much help needed!

Thanks Alot

Predator

fake or not.zip


----------



## LEWIS (Oct 28, 2005)

my british dragon boldenone had BD on the cap adn was blue . however i could not say for sure quality of yours mate, im sure someone will though


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey mate I think they might be fakes mine has a green stopper and a blue top same as Lewis's !!! Gonna get my pics up in a min.

Link to another forum (PLEASE DELETE IF NOT ALLOWED)

Wicked pics to show real and fake BD products.

*http://www.bodyofscience.com/dynamic/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2490*


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

That BD looks dodgy mate.....I wouldn't touch it personally....can't comment on the other


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## predator2006 (Mar 12, 2007)

cheers guy, have u got any idea on the testofort entahthe??


----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)




----------



## DannyBoy81 (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey guys do you recon this lots real... cant believe how good the pics are that was on my new moby !


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

The CLP stuff maybe ok but doesnt look like a product i would want to use, very cheaply done.

Ive heard few crap reports on CLP


----------



## addoni (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey mate,

Got some Boldabol 200 today and it has a red top. It was made 12/2006

Was there ever any red top ever made then?

should i take it back. Please let me know. Thanks


----------



## ladorie (Nov 18, 2007)

Is it just me or does the top not look right. I have never used the stuff or seen it, but it just looks way to cheaply made. Did you dent the top or did it come like that?


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

I wouldnt bother with it myself, but thats your choice. Like PAULSHEZ said, its very cheaply done. My little nephew could have done better!!


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)




----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

addoni said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Got some Boldabol 200 today and it has a red top. It was made 12/2006
> 
> ...


Yes mate red tops are made,

pst, this thread is 17mths old.


----------

